# 2021 Sun Tracker Sport Fish 22 w/ 115 Merc.



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

JUST IN!!!!
2021 Sun Tracker Sport Fish 22 DLX powered by a 115hp Mercury. Options include a Bimini top, am/fm stereo w/ soundbar, woven floor, live well, 4 fishing chairs, seat and backrest storage, rod locker storage, captains chair w/ armrests, boarding ladder and tandem axle trailer. Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more pics and details. Call us today at 361-651-2628
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

